
Broken Windows Theory of Software Development  - nickb
http://sanitycheckfail.com/post/2009-01-12/8/Broken_Windows
======
randomtesttest
Seriously? 2009 and he's talking about the broken windows theory as though the
average developer hasn't heard about it, and more as though it has never been
applied to software development before.

